# It's confirmed Disgestinol is bringing back AMP+Soy



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

Digestinol is bringing back the old formula that has helped many of us get well.Digestinol is the most trusted name amoung AMP companies and now that they are bringing back the AMP+Soy formula we should give try them again.I believe that since Digestinol has finally listened to their customers and brought back the AMP with Soy formula, their is no reason to use these other knock-off brands. Digestinol is still the brand of choice, just be sure to get the AMP with Soy formula they newly brought back!!!Love is key,HealthyselfLove is key,joy


----------



## 18655 (Feb 26, 2006)

funny you say that. I have used the original molocure formula, tha aloevin product, and the new digestinol formula .I find that the aloevin product does work but I had to double the dosage and that makes it very expensive. the new digestinol formula works just as well for me as the old molocure formula but it seems to me that it is a little stronger. I always take 9 caps a day and with the new formula I dont have any problems if I miss a day now and then. cant say the same about the old molocure formula. By the way this is just my personal observations , but i have been using these products for 5 years now. One thing to BEWARE there is a company called DOCTORS ALOE selling a product they claim to be superior to all the others. They have launched a misinformation campaign using the website www.buyampnow.com . They appear to be conducting an independent review of digestinol , aloevin, and doctors aloe. Their site proclaims doctors aloe as being the best product and includes tesimonials of how wonderful the product is. I ORDERED DOCTORS ALOE AND iT DID NOT WORK AT ALL! I opened the capsules and the contents did not feel look or taste anything like any aloe product ive used before with soy lecithin , l-glutamine, or without. I called the company to request a refund of the remaining 2 bottles of their product that i had. They said to return it and they would issue a refund. The first time i mailed the package to them it was returned to me. I called and was told to remail it. I did with signature confirmation. The package was recieved and signed for ,, but NO REFUND TO THIS DATE! BEWARE OF DOCTORS ALOE!!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Perhaps everyone should beward of Doctors Aloe (I've not had personal experience with them), but I also know, first-hand that they should be beware of Digestinol, which is the old Molocure. Any scam that has to keep changing their name because they are liars and cheats is something to be wary of. I was completely taken advantage by those scam artists.







_4real_, who do you work for?Sandi~


----------



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

I have good news. This debate is over. The leader in AMP products is brining back theoriginal formula of AMP+Soy.Finally they have listened to their customers.Digestinol is bring back the old formula that has helped man of us get well.Digestinol is the most trusted name in AMP and now that they are bringing back the AMP+Soy formula we should give try them again.Love is key,Healthyself


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only thing they go after them for is advertizing the stuff like ti was a drug without doing drug testing, basically saying the stuff cures things and I think any of the aloe companies could have the FDA and FTC after them based on most of the web-pages I have seen.K.


----------



## 15347 (Jul 18, 2006)

Beware everyone, Healthyself is being lying in one way or another. the reason I say this is because on another post, he was promoting Doc's aloe and here he claims to promote aloevin. I did hear that doc's aloe, ampmolo and aloevin were the same owners. I did discover that the former 2 were of the same owner, now I am sure all 3 are one and the same. Here is the link where Healthyself promotes Doc's Aloe.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/944105012I'll repost this in the other post to bring people's attention to this dude


----------



## 20999 (Aug 15, 2006)

Sometimes it amazes me and pains me to see the idiots that fall for this ####.Not only is HealthySelf a spammer, but some of you actually believe that she/he is here to inform you of something worthwhile, worth reading.Do yourselfs a favor and click the HealthySelf name. Then click view this person's past posts. Notice a trend? Notice how all the posts, regardless of the date they were posted promotes the same ####?DIGESTINOL IS A SCAM, and so is AMP FLORACEL and ALOE ELITE.


----------



## 20999 (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's more #### for you guys to see...http://molocure.org/ is a website owned and operated by amp floracel. Digging deaper, they purchased every possible variation of the domain name you can imagine in an attempt to foil consumers.Interestingly enough, there's a link on that page to an Ebay store that sells old bottles of molocure at 50% off price. (I would venture to say they are now mold-cure and not molo-cure.)http://cgi.ebay.com/Molocure-Aloe-Vera-Cap...tem200074642589Looking even closer... at the bottom of that page you'll find this statementigestinol.com and aloeelite.com sell the same product as the Molocure formula offered here: The only difference, we are offering manufacturer sealed bottles on Ebay for you to bid on. Their product is $159 per bottle and you can get it for much less than you can here. http://digestinol.com/Order_Page.htmlSo here we have ampfloracel.com, digestinol.com, aloeelite.com, molocure.org all having a great laugh at the expense of... YOU!If you find yourself being mesmorized by one of the aforementioned companies... my only suggestion prior to pissing your money away is: "do your homework".


----------



## Healthyself (Oct 7, 2005)

Amp Floracel and Aloelite are not the same as Digestinol. I think Digestinol is the best product on the market with the Soy formula being back. Digestinol is the real thing and they are not a knock off company so they can be trusted. I perfer Digestinol over AMP Floracel hand down. There is no comparison!!!Their AMP and Soy formula is now back and it is making many of us Happy.


----------



## 20999 (Aug 15, 2006)

HealthySelf, quantify your blanket statements.You come in here to say that one is better than the other and that there are no affiliations. Make it true.Back your statements up with hard facts. If I offer something to my peers in this forum, I provide links and data that they can review for themselves.You on the other hand come in here and post - actually post is what others do - you spam countless of threads with stupid statements like:"they are not a knock off company so they can be trusted." - "There is no comparison!!!!"Prove it.You should be booted from this forum. You don't contribute in anyway. The only thing you do is confuse and promote propaganda.*SIGH*


----------



## 20999 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh Boy... the readers are going to love me.Our fearless and faithful Healthyself is turning out to be quite the advocate...More research & more homework and here's what I find. Take a little spin on over to http://www.doctorsaloe.com/ and right-smack in the middle of the page is a "testimonial" post. Yes, that's right a testimonial... let's take a closer look:"Doctor's Aloe has the original formula, that Molocure/digestinol discontinued, of AMP 1000:1 with Soy lecithin. Digestinol's new formula of AMP+L-Glutamine can be irritating to the digestive system of some. Doctor's aloe has a disclaimer on their site stating this fact. Some people don't understand the dangers of synthetic L-Glutamine combined AMP yet but after longer usage your gut could be screaming in pain for you to stop assaulting it with digestinol. Doctor's aloe will also supply you with a free bottle if you purchase a twomonth supply. www.doctorsaloe.com Doctor's aloe formula contains AMP and Soy which is safer and can be used long-term without a problem. The big question is....In the Spring of O5, Why did Molocure/Digestinol discontinue their nine year formula of soy and AMP & change to synthetic L-Glutamine and AMP, if their original formula really cured digestive diseases as they claimed? It seems as though they would have given their faithful customers a choice between the two, either regular and extra strength formula. I can't afford to be a ginny pig by experimenting with something so precious, my gut! I like the original time tested formula of AMP and Soy lecithin from Doc's aloe. AMP and Soy are both all natural ingredients and not synthetic. Doctors Aloe is the way to Go! Remember if you order a two months supply you get your third month FREE.Thank you Doctor's Aloe for putting the customers safety and concern abovemaking a dollar!!!"*To To Your Prosperity,HealthyselfSat, 28 Jan 2006 13:29:23 EST*The plot thickens for you Healthyself... what do you have to say now?Readers, if this isn't enough for you to report this user, I don't know what is. Do us all a favor and ensure that Healthyself is no longer allowed to be a member of this forum. You can do so by clicking the "report this post" icon on the bottom right of Healthyself's posts. It looks like a yield sign with an exclamation mark in it. Let the administrators know that this person is polluting the forum with spam.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

pmAgony: Nice work







Mark


----------



## 20999 (Aug 15, 2006)

Old Marine Corp habits of "policing your own" die off slowly.Thanks,


----------



## 15347 (Jul 18, 2006)

I do strongly agree that HealthySelf is a pure scam artist. He has several post and, oddly enough, the main post in every heading changes consistently. I don't know how he does it, but I know that he has promoted several things, including: amp molo, ampfloracel, digestinol and some othersAnd he also attacked digestinol. Very curious, shady, and distrustful person. I do want healthySelf out of the forum. He truly is a poluter with no conscience.


----------

